# Form 5471 Schedule O - Do you need to report the same share acquisition information as in prior years?



## NY2022 (3 mo ago)

As the title indicates, I acquiried a percentage in a foreign LLC in 2020 and reported this on my 2021 tax return (for the year 2020) on Form 5471 Schedule O Part 2 Section C (titled "Acqusition of stock"). My simple question is now that I am completing my 2022 tax return (for the 2021 year), do I still need to report this same 2020 acquisition information again in Section C or do I leave Section C blank ? I have not acquired any additional shares in 2021. This point is not clear on the Form 5471 instructions.


----------

